# Major League Fishing on Mosquito Lake



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

It airs on the outdoor channel this Saturday at 2 pm. Wanted to share as I have been looking forward to watching this.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't know that they came. I am very excited to watch


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I was wondering when they would air the Ohio episodes. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Squito milton evans pine.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the schedule fellas


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just thinking about this yesterday. how we were all talking about seeing their awesome boats all over the place. you wont be seeing this on directv unless you have an upgraded package.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm curious to see how they pick apart Mosquito and Milton which are both places I plan on fishing this year.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The drama is starting!

Apparently Gerald Swindle left his tackle box back at his hotel room for the kick-off round at Mosquito forcing him to fish the rounds with only the few items found in his boat.

The story here:

http://www.majorleaguefishing.com/event_news_details.aspx?eid=7712&et=8714&id=19800


Don't forget to set your DVR (or tune in old school style) Saturdays 2-4 on Outdoor channel.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm excited for this!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Been wondering about this and am anxious to see the video results.
As I recall,I heard they did well on Mosquito and not too good on Milton. We fished a tourney on Milton the day after and very few fish were caught.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I heard the same thing that Shortdrift heard. Not surprising they liked Mosquito, as that lake sets up well for the way they have to fish. Which is pretty much fishing shallow visible cover.

Milton on the other hand really becomes a deeper water and specific kind of spot lake for the time of year they were fishing. Of course there's always the docks. 

I doubt if we'll see anything out of the ordinary as far as baits and presentations go. But it will be cool saying ..... "I know where that place is" as we're watching the telecasts.

I'm going to make a guess and say that big fish for the two episodes from Mosquito will be 3 lbs. 14 ozs. Largemouth of course.

And for the two episodes from Milton, 3 lbs. 2 ozs. which will probably be a largemouth that comes from south of the Point View ramp. Or, it could be a smallmouth if some of the guys fish some deeper water.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I just finished watching the Mosquito episode. These guys are good. I'll be back after I go to Fisherman's Central to see if they have any Rage Bugs left.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Buick Riviera said:


> I just finished watching the Mosquito episode. These guys are good. I'll be back after I go to Fisherman's Central to see if they have any Rage Bugs left.


No doubt!! Andy was cleaning up!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

How many people do you think will be hitting the spots that were shown on TV this summer?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If it's during a tournament, nobody will be hitting where Andy Montgomery did his damage, because the main ramp marina is off limits. 

Other than that, the biggest mystery is how could James Watson have only caught one keeper.


----------



## trapp2012 (Apr 6, 2015)

I watched the mosquito episode without knowing it this afternoon. Was watching it then saw the island on the north end and was like "hey I've fished that before" then I saw the map and knew it was mosquito. Now that Ive seen the schedule I remember seeing a few million in trucks and boats fishing Evans last year and at the Holiday Inn in Boardman Ohio. Never thought it was the MLF boys. If I had known they were in town would be something to meet the guys. I do remember hearing one of them today complainng about the Pike in Mosquito on the weed beds on the west side of the South end of the lake (think he was south of Eagles nest), imagine if they fished berlin with the muskie haha. Really wish they could've got onto Meander to see what's in that lake. Since we law abiding citizens always abide by the law, no I have never fished it but would like to know how big the walleye and bass are without human intervention. 
Will make it a point to watch the Ohio series now!


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

They are at Milton on next weeks show.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Any of you guys know if evans and pine are still private? And if so is there a way to get in and fish? Last I heard you had to sign a waiver and have your boat inspected. Do you have to pay or know someone?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> How many people do you think will be hitting the spots that were shown on TV this summer?


Same ol spots we have fished for years.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

What does a rage bug look like?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

poncho 79 said:


> Any of you guys know if evans and pine are still private? And if so is there a way to get in and fish? Last I heard you had to sign a waiver and have your boat inspected. Do you have to pay or know someone?


Yes, they are both still private. The only ways to fish it are own a home on the lake, know someone who does, or be a member of a fishing club that arranges to hold a tournament there.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

REY298 said:


> What does a rage bug look like?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

REY298 said:


> What does a rage bug look like?


Creature bait


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

REY298 said:


> What does a rage bug look like?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

It looks a lot like the "Sweet Beaver" of old. Somewhere in a tacklebox...


----------



## The_Typical_Type (Nov 6, 2015)

Fished Mosquito, Milton, 2 private lakes I don't know the names. Remember my dad telling me about them being at milton last year. Now it's finally airing.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> It looks a lot like the "Sweet Beaver" of old. Somewhere in a tacklebox...


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Typical i believe the private lakes were evans and pine


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I was surprised there where no hogs boated, thought at least one or two decent fish would be caught, also would have like to been able to see the non target fish caught but thanks to editing we only get to see what they want us to.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

bulafisherman said:


> I was surprised there where no hogs boated, thought at least one or two decent fish would be caught, also would have like to been able to see the non target fish caught but thanks to editing we only get to see what they want us to.


Hogs on Skeeter? Trust me they are there but its no secret that lake doesn't give up many. Its not unusual to catch a 5 bass tourney limit quickly and cull all day 1-2 lbers hoping for the mid 2 and up bite. The guys who do well find a couple bigger fish.
Its a great lake for numbers. I have had many 20-40 fish days in one small area and never had a bass over 2lbs.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

It will be intetesting to see the size of fish they get at the private lakes compared to the size at public lakes


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think milton may surprise people


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I think milton may surprise people


From what I hear the first period at Milton was a real barn burner.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I know a guy who shadowed the guys at Milton and it was a wash. Hardly anything caught, lots of 0's...


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Milton fished tough last year. If it was a year prior, they would have caught 12" smallies all day.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

poncho 79 said:


> Any of you guys know if evans and pine are still private? And if so is there a way to get in and fish? Last I heard you had to sign a waiver and have your boat inspected. Do you have to pay or know someone?


Pay went up to $750 per tourney, per day. You could sign up to fish the United Way pro-am. For $150 you could fish as a pro which would get you 2 practice days & the tourney day.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> If it's during a tournament, nobody will be hitting where Andy Montgomery did his damage, because the main ramp marina is off limits.
> 
> Other than that, the biggest mystery is how could James Watson have only caught one keeper.


Haha good?


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Buckeye had the right info on the Aqua lakes. Permits available only to those who live on the lakes..AND...retired or disabled employees of Aqua!! Nice that they provide their retirees a few private lakes to fish!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks everybody


----------



## trapp2012 (Apr 6, 2015)

Opsman said:


> Buckeye had the right info on the Aqua lakes. Permits available only to those who live on the lakes..AND...retired or disabled employees of Aqua!! Nice that they provide their retirees a few private lakes to fish!


Current employees of AquaOhio can also buy the pass. Good friend of mine gets one yearly with his father. Can only register one license plate of a car/truck, one licensed vessel and have some crazy amount of liability insurance. He worked for Aqua after we graduated from high school but moved on. Both he and his father still get the pass and have been for many years. If I'm right, and I'm sure someone else lives in the area and can fish these lakes, the pass is somewhere around the $500-$750 a year. I'm not entirely sure how they get the pass or who they know but I know that's a certain range on the price for a yearly membership/permit. 
AquaOhio "owns" quite a few lakes throughout eastern mahoning county including Evans, Pine and Hamilton to name a few. I remember fishing lake Hamilton (Poland/Struthers area) as a kid and remember catching big fish. Guarantee these lakes hold absolute giants of all species. I've fished Evans with my buddy who has the pass before and caught some impressive fish 1-3lb bass. He has shown me pictures of the Pike he has caught and they're incredible also.


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

That's what I thought I had heard about the pass, but just out of curiosity I called the fellow who handles the fishing program at Aqua. When he returned my call he gave me the info that I posted. Unless those folks that have property on the lake also have to pay for those permits??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Opsman said:


> * Unless those folks that have property on the lake also have to pay for those permits??*


Yes they do. My friend just shelled out $550 for this years permit, JUST for Evans. 

I/ we fished Aqua 3 times in the last 2 weeks. All yellow perch the first time, ALL whites the second,,,, then the 'throw-back' crappies started. THEN IT SNOWED! Gotta warm up. 
3 or 4 small bass.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Friendly reminder, the Milton episode is tomorrow at 2!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Friendly reminder, the Milton episode is tomorrow at 2!!



And if u miss it on Saturday , it's on again on Sunday at 4 pm outdoor channel ..


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The Outdoor Channel also airs Saturday's new episode on Friday mornings of the following week. 9 - 11 am.

As with the Mosquito episode, it will be interesting to see how they do. I'll be shocked if anyone goes over 15 lbs.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> The Outdoor Channel also airs Saturday's new episode on Friday mornings of the following week. 9 - 11 am.
> 
> As with the Mosquito episode, it will be interesting to see how they do. I'll be shocked if anyone goes over 15 lbs.


 Do you mean the "Milton" episode?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Do you mean the "Milton" episode?


Huh? lol


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mosquito was last week


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

The winner on mosquito pulled close to 40 lbs I think? This week is at Milton


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

squidlips2020 said:


> The winner on mosquito pulled close to 40 lbs I think? This week is at Milton


Yes


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

Think they are back again at Mosq next week according to the guide.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Can these be seen on the internet anywhere?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I watched the entire Milton episode. Have to admit it was somewhat fulfilling to see the guys struggle out there...it validated that my game hadn't slipped and it was what I thought it was-- just an off year for the lake! ha ha  . Was interesting to hear one fella actually comment on the inability to pattern out OH bass. I've often found it much more challenging to do so than other places. Not surprised at all in the couple baits that pulled fish. Was stunned none of the guys spent any time at all checking deeper water, at least what they had on the broadcast!!??


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

heidlers said:


> I watched the entire Milton episode. Have to admit it was somewhat fulfilling to see the guys struggle out there...it validated that my game hadn't slipped and it was what I thought it was-- just an off year for the lake! ha ha  . Was interesting to hear one fella actually comment on the inability to pattern out OH bass. I've often found it much more challenging to do so than other places. Not surprised at all in the couple baits that pulled fish. Was stunned none of the guys spent any time at all checking deeper water, at least what they had on the broadcast!!??


I love Milton but your right it fickle and was way off last year. Hopefully it will be back around this year or at least like they year before when it was good.
The Pro's just don't have enough time to fish deep and figure it all out. They are right about pattern fishing here its very rare that you can do it and when you can its only for a very short period. I always said Ohio lakes are "area fishing" lakes where one or several areas fish well and the others do not. You have to find the areas where the fish are more schooled and feeding.
I have not seen the show since I have dish, hope to sometime in the future.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Milton fished about how I thought it would, but I'm with Heidlers. I'm surprised none of the guys tried to fish some deeper off shore water, especially considering they were catching smallmouth.

I understand they don't have time, but if I'm one of the guys that's struggling to catch fish and I've been beating docks or deeper shoreline banks and not getting bit, I'm sure as heck going to pull up my map at the break between the 2nd and 3rd period, and go check out some of the very obvious drop offs that the in unit maps would show. 

But like Heidlers questioned, maybe they tried and just didn't show it?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> Milton fished about how I thought it would, but I'm with Heidlers. I'm surprised none of the guys tried to fish some deeper off shore water, especially considering they were catching smallmouth.
> 
> I understand they don't have time, but if I'm one of the guys that's struggling to catch fish and I've been beating docks or deeper shoreline banks and not getting bit, I'm sure as heck going to pull up my map at the break between the 2nd and 3rd period, and go check out some of the very obvious drop offs that the in unit maps would show.
> 
> But like Heidlers questioned, maybe they tried and just didn't show it?


I have found when that lake is off deep or shallow its just off.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Lake was just "off" most of year. I had one really good day early in year (May) where I had a buddy come in from out of town and we caught 40+ nice bass one morning, but then it died compared to typical production. it will rebound. In the meantime, it will force me to learn other lakes!!


----------

